

JS Objects: De"construct"ion - _getify
http://davidwalsh.name/javascript-objects-deconstruction

======
_getify
The full "JS Objects" article series:

    
    
      * Part 1: JS Objects: Inherited a Mess [1]
    
      * Part 2: JS Objects: Distractions [2]
    
      * Part 3: JS Objects: De"construct"ion [3]
    

[1] <http://davidwalsh.name/javascript-objects>

[2] <http://davidwalsh.name/javascript-objects-distractions>

[3] <http://davidwalsh.name/javascript-objects-deconstruction>

